# Mobile



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Open first series, straight forward Open triple, tight retired next to flyer at about 250 yds. Only handful dogs doing it, most returning to flyer, maybe 20 ran thus far. less then half complete


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Open work improving


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Blackdog said:


> Open first series, straight forward Open triple, tight retired next to flyer at about 250 yds. Only handful dogs doing it, most returning to flyer, maybe 20 ran thus far. less then half complete


Blackdog, what kind of barriers are there between the flyer station and the long retired bird? What's the wind doing with the scent from the flyer? Is the light and the background making the long bird hard to see?

A 250 yard, tight to the flyer, retired bird sounds like a concept most all age dogs have been trained on fairly well. It seems to me, from the results you posted, something has to be working in the judges favor.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Howard N said:


> Blackdog, what kind of barriers are there between the flyer station and the long retired bird? What's the wind doing with the scent from the flyer? Is the light and the background making the long bird hard to see?
> 
> A 250 yard, tight to the flyer, retired bird sounds like a concept most all age dogs have been trained on fairly well. It seems to me, from the results you posted, something has to be working in the judges favor.


*Howard I believe the order they are shot in is in the judges favor.....middle,.... long ....then flyer.....

Aaron*


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

Ya'll are both correct! Sorry for initial post. Tight longest money bird shot 250 yds out as second bird, 6 or 7 yds off back of flyer and 150yds deeper and retired, increasing degree of difficult and luck proportionately. Single gun at longest station thrown straight back just left of flyer, and 2 white coats and large umbrulla at flyer station at 100 yds. Dogs just had difficulty seeing second bird thrown in air, and many returned to flyer. No doubt if this bird thrown first results different. Judges precieve test differently, thus field trials!!!

less than half field did it in some fashion and were called back, small Open.

Hope for better in Am tommorrow Shooting order very important regardless of stake.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Am callbacks to the double LB;
1, 2, 4,,5, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17, 18, 19, 29, 21, 22, 23, 24, 26, 30, 31, 34, 36, 38, 44
27 dogs

Open- doing last series, no other info.
Qual- all I l know is Bobby Smith got 2nd with his 22 month old, from Erik Gawthorpe's breeding, which he has just repeated...


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Way da go team SouthLake!

Open results
1st Quick Mark Smith
2nd Tex Mark Smith
3rd ?? Bobby Smith
4th Diesel Mark Smith
RJ Cody Charlie Moody

It was a great weekend if your name was "Smith"


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Am to WB:
1, 2, 4, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 16, 17, 19, 22, 24, 26, 30, 31, 36, 38
20 dogs


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Mark,Bobby ,and Charlie.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Kenny Cox with second in Billie's last derby !!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Mark Smith and Bobby Smith!!!!!


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Bobby Smith had quite a weekend.
First his dog Jake took a second place in the Qual.
Then Pride gets 3rd in the Open.

Not too bad for a guy raised in S. LA. 

Congratulations Bobby. Glad you left the hunt test game!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Gawthorpe said:


> Bobby Smith had quite a weekend.
> First his dog Jake took a second place in the Qual.
> Then Pride gets 3rd in the Open.
> 
> ...


Jake = Superior breeding  

Congrats to Bobby on both Pride and jake!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow Mark!!!! Congrats!!!

I'm real proud 'a ya, nitz.


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats Bobby!


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Am to the 4th:
2, 4, 7, 13, 16, 31, 36
7 dogs


----------



## dgrall (Jan 18, 2006)

Does anyone have the Qual placements?

Thanks!


----------



## lghare (Mar 20, 2010)

Congrats to all, Wish I was there, had to get back to Canada, family matters.
Lorraine Hare


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Am:
1st - # 2/ Charlie Hays
2nd - #4/ Jeff Talley
3rd - #7/ Sonny Free
4th - #31/ Sonny Free
RJ- 16/ Steve Ritter


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Blackdog said:


> Ya'll are both correct! Sorry for initial post. Tight longest money bird shot 250 yds out as second bird, 6 or 7 yds off back of flyer and 150yds deeper and retired, increasing degree of difficult and luck proportionately. Single gun at longest station thrown straight back just left of flyer, and 2 white coats and large umbrulla at flyer station at 100 yds. Dogs just had difficulty seeing second bird thrown in air, and many returned to flyer. No doubt if this bird thrown first results different. Judges precieve test differently, thus field trials!!!
> 
> less than half field did it in some fashion and were called back, small Open.
> 
> Hope for better in Am tommorrow Shooting order very important regardless of stake.


Nice post Davis!!!!! Sure wish you would have discussed this with me yesterday at the white house......


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Brandon and Jason,

Welcome to the world of judging! 

Remember that at the end of the weekend, the only person who is going to be VERY happy is the one that walks away with a blue ribbon. Sure, there are folks that will be thrilled that they got the other placements, some will be happy to have jammed, and others will be happy to have accomplished certain goals that don't really have anything to with finishing the trial, much less placing. Along with those usually pleasant souls are the few that ALWAYS blame the test or the judges for ANYTHING that goes wrong with their dog running the test/trial. The dog failing the test is NEVER the dog's fault to them. Dog misses a mark? Judge's fault. Dog returns to an old fall? Judge's fault. Dog can't count to more than two (and sometimes two...)? Judge's fault. I've found over the years that the "complain" factor increases exponentially with folks who are 1)ALWAYS finding something to complain about, 2) NEVER, or RARELY, in the judge's chair, 3) new in the game and "know it all," 4) LOOOOONG-time veterans of the game that "know it all" (but NEVER made a titled dog), or 5) keep trying to run a dog that doesn't have "IT" and never will have "IT." Folks like this have been around since the game started; they'll be around as long as the game is around....you know, sorta like cockroaches!! ;-)

The bottom line is that you either enjoy judging and contributing to the future of the sport, or you don't. The malcontents are thankfully in the minority. Every contestant has the right to expect you to be fair, competent, and have a heart for the dogs. Remember, though, that EVERY judge at one time or another lays an EGG with a test. Best thing to do once you realize you've laid one is break it (scrap the test), preferably before you burn too many resources, and start over. Just make sure you don't HATCH it! 

It's a thankless job, but the game doesn't go on without them regards, 

kg


----------



## Blackdog (Feb 12, 2010)

This post was never intended to be a *finger pointing inquisition of a judge*, nothing but a description and analysis of *variences* of tests, thats ALL (Please read initial post). This post was not a complaint! If it offended someone, I apologize. In an Open stake, anything goes. Shoot the birds anyway you want, make the first series as difficult as you want, its up to you the judges.

Most of us have the obligation of holding the judge's book for time to time, and differences of opinions and the subjectivity of judging are what makes field trials difficult. Your correct, its IMPOSSIBLE to please everyone. AND honestly, my dog just didn't do it. 

Just one comment last commet, you can always get harder as the trial progress, and may the best dog that weekend win!

You have to just move on and try again, maybe lady luck will shine brightly upon you the next trial. 

 about the derby comment, as we stayed with friends and never went out to dinner, and dog finished the derby, but didn't deserve anything.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

K G said:


> Brandon and Jason,
> 
> Welcome to the world of judging!
> 
> ...


Kieth sorry thought i just edited my post but now realized i deleted it. I know what Brandon meant cause i had to hear it last Fri. from the same people at the resturaunt complaining about the derby we had set up. I know u cant please everyone but no need to here it from the people that could'nt do the test out and about...


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought the derby judges at Mobile were amazing.

Kenny Coxx has an excellent dog. She took 1st in the Derby I judged at the Triple DQ.

To all judges who give away a weekend, I say thank you.


----------



## Chad Wilson (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats Erik and Charlie in the derby

Good weekend for the "In the Hunt" litter. Wish I could have helped there at the end but we goofed up the last bird.

That's 3 dogs in the litter with Derby Wins and two are QAA. 

Thanks to all the judges at Mobile and all of the workers and help.

Chad


----------

